# american tree frog (hyla cinerea)



## exotics 4 me (Feb 16, 2005)

these are great little tree frogs,smaller than the whites and males have a really nice call during breeding times


----------



## Jez (Jan 29, 2005)

Aww he looks nice, realy good pic too


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Great picture... are there two types of american tree frogs? I remember seeing them with red on them, on their feet or something. 

Ive wanted a frog for ages.. but the croaking has put me off. Is this frogs "nice" call loud ?


----------



## exotics 4 me (Feb 16, 2005)

can be but its not a horrible noise to put up with


----------



## ROMANO (Apr 28, 2005)

*TREE FROGS*

HAS ANYONE BREED GREEN TREE FROGS HAVE GOT TWO MYSELF AND DONT KNOW HOW TWO SEX THEM THANKS


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

The most reliable way is just to observe the male calling.. but I think the males also have slightly darker skin on the throat?


----------



## ROMANO (Apr 28, 2005)

i know i have a male hes calling a lot at the moment
but i dont know the sex of my other one
its a bit smaller and lighter and doesnt call what you think
thanks anthony


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Sounds like a male and female to me


----------



## exotics 4 me (Feb 16, 2005)

they are very hard to sex but the males do call only,i have a few in 1 tank and it sounds like a load of puppys yapping at times lol,but the good thing is these frogs aint really noisey at all


----------



## vamp woman (May 5, 2005)

a friend of mine discribed the noise the same as you, i would love to hear that,every time i go over her house they are quiet


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Im still waiting for my frog to make a noise  I do hope hes a male as id like a bit of croaking in the evenings (just as long as its not too loud and keeping me awake!)


----------



## reps4pets (Feb 23, 2005)

ive not heared a horned frog make a noise yet myself,should be interesting to hear one 8)


----------



## pellale123 (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey, i have never kept any sort of frog before and would really love a couple of these frogs. Would you be able to give me any tips or advice on how to keep them? Thanks, Alex


----------

